# Titanic 3D



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Sat down last night and watched Titanic in 3D. It's really amazing what James Cameron (the director) did with the conversion from 2D to 3D. Apparently they spent 18 million and took a year to complete the conversion. James Cameron was actively involved with every shot. The results are fantastic! No 3D gimmicks. Just a much more immersive experience that improves on the original 2D. James Cameron said that he used his 3D experience with Avatar for Titanic 3D and it shows. Highly recommended if you have a 3D display. The Blu-Ray was just released. Comes with the 2D version as well which also looks fantastic! http://www.amazon.com/Titanic-Four-...TF8&qid=1347460931&sr=8-1&keywords=titanic+3d

I'm pretty much blown away. Best 2D to 3D conversion I've seen thus far.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I have a coupon for it from Best Buy, if I ever get over to the store. I plan on buying the 3d/Digital/Blu combo. Looking forward to it.

Mr. Cameron still has a lot to make up for, considering the lackluster release of _Titanic_ on DVD in 1999. I had it on VHS and pre-ordered it on DVD before the features were listed. It turns out there were no features at all, and the presentation isn't even anamorphic widescreen. Let's hope this presentation makes me forget all about that.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I have a coupon for it from Best Buy, if I ever get over to the store. I plan on buying the 3d/Digital/Blu combo. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Mr. Cameron still has a lot to make up for, considering the lackluster release of _Titanic_ on DVD in 1999. I had it on VHS and pre-ordered it on DVD before the features were listed. It turns out there were no features at all, and the presentation isn't even anamorphic widescreen. Let's hope this presentation makes me forget all about that.


 You will. I remember that 1st DVD release. It was horrible. They scanned the movie in 4K for this Blu-Ray release. It's looks stunning!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Mrs HDTVFan is picking it up today. In Blu Ray...it's a must-have.


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

I picked up the 2D Blu-Ray release Monday and I agree it looks amazing! I didn't get around to seeing the 3D IMAX release a few months ago in theaters. I regret that now. But this is a fantastic release. Great bonus disc too with tons of extra features. Almost an hour of HD deleted scenes I've never seen before.


----------

